# Black River Road closed south of Pottersville



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks like major work. If you are headed south from Pottersville you won't be able to get to Vliettown Road or Lamington Road. North from Lamington Road you can get to Vliettown Road as the road closure is just past that intersection.

Some searching reveals that it will be closed to the end of October. Booooooo!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Ran into it today. Between Burnt Mills, 202 by Lake Rd, etc... my favorite loops are all getting shut down. They all result in more climbing, ugh!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Bee-an-key said:


> They all result in more climbing, ugh!


Or dirt roads, yeah !!!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Disappointing. One of my favorite routes but glad to see they are working on the paving. I was on the north part of Black River Rd. between Pottersville and Hackle barney and they had some real rough stretches they were working on. 

One good thing is it is forcing me to learn new roads.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I took a ride out to Black River Road this morning. The workmen told me that they will be completely removing the bridge, so not even a chance of walking across.

But I had to laugh at the name of the contractor. Just seemed appropriate as this is becoming a recurring theme around here.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I took a ride out to Black River Road this morning. The workmen told me that they will be completely removing the bridge, so not even a chance of walking across.
> 
> But I had to laugh at the name of the contractor. Just seemed appropriate as this is becoming a recurring theme around here.


That is funny. But like I said, I look forward to smooth roads. Can't tell you how much better I feel about a couple of the re-pavings, although it was not pleasant while it was going on.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

The section in question was quite smooth already. They are just doing that one bridge. But yeah, it sucks.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

I may be mistaken but I think that's the Black River Rd listed on the Gran Fondo Map - for the 62 anyway. I wonder if it will be done in time.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RideAddict said:


> I may be mistaken but I think that's the Black River Rd listed on the Gran Fondo Map - for the 62 anyway. I wonder if it will be done in time.


I don't think so. Done the Fondo twice. It goes up the challenging part of Black River Road north of Pottersville Road up to Parker Road. They are repaying parts of it. Sorely needed.


----------

